

BitTorrent Records - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/5-torrent-files-that-broke-mind-boggling-records-101107

======
jmillikin
My first thought was "I wonder if their Largest Torrent category counts the
lossless Touhou torrent?[1]". Turns out they didn't, though some commenters
mention it. It measures in at 848GB (790 GiB), which is incredible considering
its content (indie video-game soundtrack remixes). The companion album-art
torrent[2] is an additional 20GB.

[1]
[http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=torrentinfo&tid=167750](http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=torrentinfo&tid=167750)

[2]
[http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=torrentinfo&tid=167751](http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=torrentinfo&tid=167751)

------
phamilton
I think the Rocks Avalanche Installer ( [http://www.rocksclusters.org/rocks-
doc/papers/two-pager/pape...](http://www.rocksclusters.org/rocks-
doc/papers/two-pager/paper.pdf) ) is worthy of mention.

Any time there is a power outage in our HPC cluster, we have 1000 machines all
downloading their new image using bittorrent via Avalanche. We are a small HPC
shop. Places like LLNL or TACC have much bigger clusters probably have 10s of
thousands of nodes that use Avalanche.

~~~
jacquesm
> Any time there is a power outage in our HPC cluster

I don't like the sound of that, how often do you have power outages ?

~~~
phamilton
Twice in the last year. Our infrastructure is all on UPS, but we decided not
to do so for our compute cluster. Additional hardware was deemed a better way
to spend our budget. In the event of an outage, people lose the job that was
currently running. All their data is safe. They just need to relaunch the job
and they are back in business. Most jobs take just a few days, so it really
isn't that big of a deal. Either users wait in a queue for an extra day every
time they want to run a job, or once or twice a year they have to resubmit a
job that died in a power outage. We chose the latter.

~~~
maukdaddy
Excellent tradeoff in terms of cost/benefit. More companies should re-evaluate
their need for 5 9s and instead look at cases where they can gain efficiencies
by doing LESS. Does every single company really need a huge UPS system and
backup generators?

------
marcamillion
Am I the only one that read the title of this post and immediately thought:

"BitTorrent Record Label - Oh my Gosh, that's BRILLIANT!"

Then was disappointed at the fact that it is just records for file sizes?

~~~
mfukar
That's how I read it too. Wishful thinking, I suppose. :(

------
Groxx
Largest is 746 gb? Bull. Largest _active_ , perhaps (ignoring the Touhou one
mentioned elsewhere), but I've encountered 1.5 tb and greater. Maybe it's been
dropped from a few trackers?

~~~
jmillikin
He's only counting public trackers.

~~~
Groxx
They were public. If I remember correctly, they were on some of the bigger
ones as well.

